# France to ban UK tourists



## colinm (Dec 16, 2021)

Heard on radio that France will be banning UK tourists due to Omicron, but hard to find anything online.
Annie has posted at the same time, must type faster.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 16, 2021)

colinm said:


> Heard on radio that France will be banning UK tourists due to Omicron, but hard to find anything online.
> Annie has posted at the same time, must type faster.


It’s fine I’m sure Admin can merge the posts or delete one, it’s being discussed on the TV at the moment.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 16, 2021)

colinm said:


> Heard on radio that France will be banning UK tourists due to Omicron, but hard to find anything online.
> Annie has posted at the same time, must type faster.


France restrictions - full details​We now have now a full statement from the French prime minister's office, about the new restrictions being placed on travellers from the UK. 
It says as Omicron spreads "extremely quickly" in the UK, the French government has decided to reimplement compelling reasons for travel between the countries and reinforce mandatory tests at departures and arrivals.
It says: "According to the British government’s own words, the United Kingdom is about to face a 'landslide' linked to the Omicron variant in the upcoming days. 
"Therefore, starting from this Saturday morning (00:00), the following rules will be established for travel between the United Kingdom and France:

A compelling reason will be mandatory for travellers leaving or going to the United Kingdom, for both unvaccinated and vaccinated people. (See list of compelling reasons below*). These compelling reasons do not include professional and tourist trips. However, these compelling reasons will not apply to French citizens, their partners and children, who will still be able to come to France
Before their departure, vaccinated people will have to show a negative test (PCR or antigen) taken less than 24h ago, which falls into line with the measures that were already in place for unvaccinated people
Every traveller coming from the United Kingdom will have to register, prior to their trip, on a digital platform to indicate their destination address in France. This platform will generate prefectural decrees ordering the mandatory isolation of every unvaccinated and vaccinated traveller in the location of their choice. This mandatory quarantine can be lifted after 48h, under the conditions of showing the proof of a new negative test (PCR or antigen


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 16, 2021)

Stupidity from governments again. Talk of a possible landslide in the next few days then don’t implement what they think they need until Sunday.
If I grabbed something hot I don’t wait a few days to let go I do it immediately


----------



## maingate (Dec 19, 2021)

France has stated that in the event of an invasion by German Forces, they will relax restrictions on UK visitors.


----------



## Derekoak (Dec 19, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Stupidity from governments again. Talk of a possible landslide in the next few days then don’t implement what they think they need until Sunday.
> If I grabbed something hot I don’t wait a few days to let go I do it immediately


I agree with you.  We just returned calais Dover. There was a mile or so of backed up lorries the other way. Apparently caused by the passenger rush Friday of people beating the deadline to get to France. This was only possible because they were given a window of opportunity.


----------



## Okta (Dec 19, 2021)

Now Germany too plus Netherlands in full lockdown.


----------



## witzend (Dec 19, 2021)

maingate said:


> France has stated that in the event of an invasion by German Forces, they will relax restrictions on UK visitors.


I can't say as I blame France they only acted after we dropped all country's from our Red list making Us a back door for them to get to Europe


----------



## maingate (Dec 20, 2021)

maingate said:


> France has stated that in the event of an invasion by German Forces, they will relax restrictions on UK visitors.


I'm pleased someone finally got the joke Rob.


----------

